# Fish Learning?



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

About 8 months ago, my 9-year old son won two goldfish at a school fair. After watching them for a while, it was apparent that there is something going on in their little minds. Ever since then I've been fascinated by fish intelligence. After a little research, I discovered there is quite a bit of scientific evidence that fish are smarter than people give them credit for.

So about six months ago, on a whim, we purchased a handsome calico fantail goldfish. We named him Albert (short for Albert Einstein), and set about to see what we could teach him. Long story short, he has proven to be a remarkable student in "fish school", and has learned to perform what I consider to be some pretty impressive behaviors.

For starters, he will eat directly from my hand - a simple behavior but one I find strangely gratifying. It gives me a feeling of being much more connected to him - more like the feeling a cat or dog owner experiences I suspect.

More impressive, Albert has learned to swim through a hoop and a tunnel several times as long as his body. Their diameter is not much bigger than his body, so he has to turn on his side and tuck in his fins to squeeze through. It is really amusing to watch! Albert can even push a soccer ball into a goal, and push a football "down field" and across a goal line. No joking. He has learned it all through positive reinforcement and shaping. We've given him small bits of food reward whenever his actions even approximate the desired behavior. Over time we've been able to shape his behavior into some pretty cool tricks.

My son and I have been so intrigued and excited by Albert's success that we've set up a web site devoted to fish intelligence and training. If you want to be amused, check out these photos and videos of Albert doing his tricks:

http://www.fish-school.com/gallery.htm

For anyone still skeptical, we even have a live wabcam on Albert's "show tank." At certain times of day, you can watch me putting Albert through his paces:

http://fishschool.ww.com

I'd love feedback from people on their experiences with fish intelligence and training.

Do you have fish that show signs of intelligence? Have you trained them to do anything interesting?

What species seem most intelligent?

Do you know of other evidence for fish intelligence? I found a bunch of links to articles and scientific studies on fish intelligence, which I've listed here http://www.fish-school.com/intelligence.htm. Do you know of others?

Please don't bother to tell me I've got too much time on my hands and/or "get a life." I hear this enough from my wife . I figure if nothing else, these efforts have been a worthwhile learning experience and a great bonding opportunity for my son and me!

Dean Pomerleau
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually carp (close relatives of the goldfish (ancestral)) are one of the smartest fish. it doesn't surprise me... but I encourage you to post your website in the watering hole in the proper thread


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

remarkable, you got something there!


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

FishFirst,

Thanks for the insight and advice. I've posted to the watering hole thread you refer to.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Wenever someone asks to list their most intelligent fish I always list my goldfish. They seem less afraid, therefore more inclined to test new things and that gets them somewhere.
I totally agree with them being the top of the IQ list


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I got one of my tetras to do back flips on command. I know exactly how good it feels to be teach your fish something most people would not be able to teach their dogs or cats.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Goldfish can live for over 20 years, and over the last several decades some truly impressive specimens have learned some amazing things. I remember one in partcular that got some fame by being able to jump through a hoop suspended above the water and then ring a little bell. I saw it on TV, but have also read about it & many other "learned fishes."
Keep it up! 
If your fish has come this far this quickly, there's no telling what it'll be able to do in the coming years.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

that's impressive. i'll have to try to teach my 20 some-odd monsters to do something..  Maybe... When I get another tank set up and figure out which one the smartest is. I'm thinking Pistachio.. he lets me pet him.  i wonder if the bluegill could learn tricks..


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*fish intelligence*

I don't think you'll find too many dissenters here when it comes to fish intelligence. I have never purposely trained my fish, (except once when I was training my mudskippers to come on my hand) but I have seen them pick up some interesting tricks, usually involving me feeding them or doing stuff in the tank. I had a Betta that once wouldn't leave me alone when I stuck my hand in the tank! Apparently, it was time to play. lol

The one caution I like to suggest when it comes to judging animal intelligence is this. (and you may already know this) We have to be careful how we are judging that intelligence. Intelligence has many different facets, And those facets are in different combinations with different species. There's perceptual intelligence, pattern recognition, memory, even social 'intelligence'. I would even venture that there can be emotional intelligence as well. For example, while one fish may learn to do lots of tricks, another fish or species may learn just as well how to avoid having to do those tricks. And our perceptions of their behaviours can sometimes be difficult. It's not like they can tell us why they do what they do.

I could go on, but I'm sure you get the jist of what I'm saying. And I'm not disagreeing with you at all. But it does seem to me that when this subject comes up, most people base it on the interaction-ability of their fish, but that is only one component.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm so impressed. With over 30 tanks up and running, I don't have to time to teach any of my fish anything special much less have thought that it was even possible.

Great website! Keep up the good work! :fish:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, Im very impressed!


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

azn1stknightsou said:


> I got one of my tetras to do back flips on command. I know exactly how good it feels to be teach your fish something most people would not be able to teach their dogs or cats.


Are you pulling my chain or what? :shock: A tetra doing backflips!! If you're serious, I'm impressed. I figured tetras would not be the sharpest tools in the shed.

I agree thought - successfully training a fish can be very gratifying. It makes me feel much more connected to my fish - as if they are a "real" pet, not just a pretty decoration.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

After five years of keeping fish I have concluded they are basically capable of only 3 thoughts:

1. Can it eat me?
2. Can I eat it?
3. Can I spawn with it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Dean, it is amazing that your fish can do this :roll: To me, it is a surprise too.

The best thing my fish can do (clown loach) is that when I tap on the side of the tank, it will come out from its favourite hiding place, a cannon, and it understands that I am going to give food. It has now improved and will do the same when I wave in front of the tank because that also means I am going to feed them.

There was 2 occasions that it came out immediately after I did the water change and wait for food - without my signal (I normally give him/her a little as "compensation" because I have just disturbed them so much). But I am not sure if he/she really understood the timing (for completion of water change). I will keep an eye to see if he/she will do it again.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I am very impressed with your research FTG, but you have to remember that fish are not dogs, and can't learn in the same way, even though they can accociate actions with rewards, they won't repeat an action when afterwards rewarded by a titbit. However they can accociate an action before a reward happens, they cannot understand that when they get a few fish flakes, it's because they have done good, no.
I am very impressed however with you being able to teach a goldfish to play football, that is very impressive.


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

Cichlid Man,

I'm not quite sure of the distinction you're making. I can tell you that Albert at least *appears* to know that when he performs one of his tricks, he can expect a food reward. Specifically, he'll do the trick and then immediately swim over to where the food is given.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought my betta certian sign language that means food. If i do any other motins he ignores them.
One day i felt bored and tried to teach my dwarf puffer some tricks but all it can do is eat off my finger


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, you trained your fish to go through hoops and tunnels while I cant get mine to stop swimming into my diffuser and getting stuck.


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

For anyone interested in hearing more about fish training, my son and I are going to be on the Pet Fish Talk internet radio program this Wednesday at 4pm Eastern time. To listen in live, go here: http://www.petfishtalk.com.

It should be fun. I might even set up the live webcam so we can show the oscars swimming through their hoop during the show (see http://www.fish-school.com/gallery.htm for a preview).

If you miss the live show, you should be able to listen to it in the show's archives shortly after it airs.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool! I'm deffinatley going to tune in.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

That sounds pretty awesome. The only fish that have ever eaten out of my hand were my bichirs and my ghostknife, but i don't think any of them would be willing to do tricks haha
the stingrays do, but they're not mine  they have to stay at the aquarium, but at least i can work with them a little bit


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

As promised, the 25-minute interview my son and I did yesterday on the _Pet Fish Talk_ internet radio program is now available on-line here: http://www.petfishtalk.com/interviews/training_fish/training_fish.htm

I thought it came out quite well. Comments would be greatly appreciated. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

just a quick question and its probobly none of my bussiness but did your son win it at the harbord school fair????????? :roll: :fish:


----------



## FishTrainerGuy (Nov 3, 2005)

Tim said:


> just a quick question and its probobly none of my bussiness but did your son win it at the harbord school fair????????? :roll: :fish:


I'm not sure what you mean by "school fair". What I referred in my description of the origins of Fish School was a "fun fair" - a public school event with silly games and prizes to raise money. The prize for one game was a goldfish for each "winner" (anyone who successfully threw a ping-pong ball into the tiny bowl containing the fish). A very cruel game indeed.

Reading between the lines, I think you may have though I was referring to a school "science fair" - where children compete to formulate, execute and describe the best scientific experiment or investigation. 

At 9 years old, my son has not yet had the pleasure of participating in a science fair. But stories and on-line pictures/videos our our trained fish have been popular topics during the week "show and tell" in his class. At his request, I'm planning tobring Albert into his class for a live show sometime soon - something his classmates have been clamoring for.


----------

